
Shake Shack to open cashless, kiosk-only location in New York City - tooltalk
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/10/02/shake-shack-to-open-a-cashless-kiosk-in-new-york.html
======
Finnucane
Well, you wouldn't want to sell a burger to someone without a bank reference
and a 700 fico score, would you?

